# اسمه يسوع لأنّه يُخلّص...



## الكرمه الصغيره (15 مارس 2013)

*"اسْمَهُ يَسُوعَ. لأَنَّهُ يُخَلِّصُ شَعْبَهُ مِنْ خَطَايَاهُمْ"*
* ﴿متى 1: 21﴾.*

*ينبغي أن يعرف الإنسان أنّ خلاصه في يسوع المسيح وحده دون سواه. ففي يسوع كل الكفاية للخلاص من جرم الخطية وسلطانها. لقد دُعي*
* "اسْمَهُ يَسُوعَ. لأَنَّهُ يُخَلِّصُ شَعْبَهُ مِنْ خَطَايَاهُمْ"*
*﴿متى 1: 21﴾.*

*لقد سُرَّ الله منذ الأزل بتدبير طريق للخلاص بواسطة ابنه الوحيد. ولكي يتمَّ الخلاص تجسَّد يسوع،*
*"وإذ وُجد في الهيئة كإنسان، أطاع حتى الموت، موت الصليب" ﴿فيلبي 2: 8﴾.*
* ولو كان هناك من طريق آخر للخلاص لما بذل يسوع حياته لأجلنا. لقد قدمت النعمة غير المحدودة أعظم تضحية، ولأجلنا بذلت المحبة الإلهية ذاتها.*

*فكيف نظن أنّه توجد طريقة أخرى للخلاص غير الطريقة التي دبّرها الله، المعلنة بكل وضوح وجلاء في كتابه المقدس؟! حقاً*
* "  وَلَيْسَ بِأَحَدٍ غَيْرِهِ الْخَلاَصُ. لأَنْ لَيْسَ اسْمٌ آخَرُ تَحْتَ السَّمَاءِ، قَدْ أُعْطِيَ بَيْنَ النَّاسِ، بِهِ يَنْبَغِي أَنْ نَخْلُصَ **"*
* ﴿أعمال الرسل 4: 12﴾.*
*من الخطأ الظن أنّ خلاص المسيح يحتاج إلى مجهود بشري لكي يصبح كاملاً. فأيّ صلاح فينا يمكننا أن نضيفه إلى دم المسيح وبره؟*
*"وَكَثَوْبِ عِدَّةٍ كُلُّ أَعْمَالِ بِرِّنَا،"* 
*﴿إشعياء 64 :6﴾.*
*
*
 * فهل تصلح هذه لتكمّل برَّه الغالي؟ *
*هل يمكن أن تُخلط الأسمال البالية بالحرير الناصع البياض؟ *
*التراب بالتبر؟ *

*إنها إهانة عظمى للمخلص أن نفكر مثل هذه الأفكار. إنها خطية قائمة بذاتها بغض النظر عن خطايانا السالفة التي عملناها*
*حتى وإن كان لنا أي بر نفتخر به، فمن الحكمة أن نضعه جانباً، ونقبل برّ المسيح، إذ لا شك أنّ الله يُسر به أكثر من أي شيء في طبيعتنا.*
*أي صلاح يوجد فينا؟؟ *
*" لَيْسَ مَنْ يَعْمَلُ صَلاَحًا، لَيْسَ وَلاَ وَاحِدٌ." *
*﴿رومية 3: 12﴾.*

*ومعنى هذا أن نعامله بالطريقة التي يحبها هو، لأنه ينادي :*
* " **تَعَالَوْا إِلَيَّ يَا جَمِيعَ الْمُتْعَبِينَ وَالثَّقِيلِي الأَحْمَالِ، وَأَنَا أُرِيحُكُمْ."*
*﴿متى 11 :28﴾. *
*إن كان يخامرنا أدنى شك في*
*" فَمِنْ ثَمَّ يَقْدِرُ أَنْ يُخَلِّصَ أَيْضًا إِلَى التَّمَامِ الَّذِينَ يَتَقَدَّمُونَ بِهِ إِلَى اللهِ، إِذْ هُوَ حَيٌّ فِي كُلِّ حِينٍ لِيَشْفَعَ فِيهِمْ." *
*﴿عبرانيين 7 :25﴾،*
* فإننا نحدّد قوته الإلهية ونلقي ظلاً من الشك على محبته الأبدية، بل ونجرح شعور الذي أحبَّ الجميع وخاصة الخطاة. وفي هذه الحالة نسيء إلى كرامته في أسمى معانيها - ألا وهي قدرته ورغبته في .*
*"أن يخلِّص الذين يتقدَّمون به إلى الله"*
*﴿عبرانيين 7: 25﴾.*

*حين تشب النار في المنزل يتعلق الطفل الصغير برجل المطافئ ويتشبث به دون أن يتساءل عن قوة ساعديه أو إخلاص قلبه في إنقاذه، لكنه يتمسَّك به بكل قوته. وبينما تشتعل النار، وترتفع ألسنتها، ويكاد دخانها يعمي الأبصار، يزداد الطفل الصغير تمسُّكاً برجل المطافئ، مطوقاً عنقه بذراعيه الصغيرتين، فيحمله الرجل وينقذه من الموت المحقق.*

*بهذه الطريقة نفسها التصقْ بيسوع، وهو قادر أن يخلصك من نيران الخطية. ينبغي أن تثق في قدرة الرب يسوع، فهو إله قادر أن يخلص وإنسان بدون خطية يرثي لضعفاتنا. وبما أنه إله وإنسان في نفس الوقت، فهو يشترك مع الله في قداسته، ومع الإنسان في بشريته.*

*اذكر أنه هو نفسه الطريق فهو لا يحتاج إلى طريق آخر يوصلنا إليه. اطرح هذه الأفكار جانباً واحترس منها فهي أشر أنواع التجديف على الله المحب.*

*هل يمكن أن نأتي إلى الرب يسوع وفي أيدينا شيء نقدمه له ثمناً لخلاصه؟*
*وهل يحتاج إلى شيء منا؟*
*وإن كان حقاً يحتاج، فأي شيء يمكن أن نقدمه له؟*
*وهل يبيع بركات الفداء التي لا تقدَّر بثمن؟*
*الفداء الذي اشتراه بدمه الثمين، هل يبيعه لنا بدموعنا، وتعهداتنا وعواطفنا، وأعمالنا؟*

*إنَّ الذي يحاول أن يدفع ثمناً يجهل شخصية وشخص من يتعامل معه. فهو ليس تاجراً، لكنه شخص كريم يمنح مجاناً بحسب ما تملي عليه محبته. في إمكان الخطاة أصحاب الأيدي الفارغة أن يأخذوا كل ما يريدون. فكل ما يحتاجونه عند يسوع، وهو يعطي لكل من يسأل. لكن ينبغي أن نؤمن أنه الكل في الكل، وينبغي ألا نحاول أن نضيف شيئاً للعمل الذي أكمله هو، أو نعمل شيئاً به نصبح مستحقين لنوال ما يمنحه هو للخطاة الغير المستحقين.*
*والسبب في أنّ الإيمان هو طريق الحصول على غفران الخطايا والحياة الأبدية، هو أنّ هذا الطريق قد رسمه الله. فقد وعد الله في كتابه المقدس أن يخلص كل من يؤمن باسم الرب يسوع، ولن يتخلّى عن وعده إلى الأبد. إنّ مسرته بابنه الوحيد تجعله يسر أيضاً بكل الذين يحتمون به كرجائهم الوحيد. وهو يعترف بكل من يعترف بالابن ويُخلِّص كل من يطلب الخلاص من الفادي الذي سفك دمه. وإكراماً لابن محبته، لا يسمح بفشل أي إنسان يثق في الابن،*
* " مَنْ لَهُ ٱلِٱبْنُ فَلَهُ ٱلْحَيَاةُ، " *
*﴿1يوحنا 5: 12﴾.*

*إن كنت تثق بالرب يسوع وحده فلا خوف البتة لأنك ستخلص حتماً الآن. حين يؤمن الإنسان يصبح في شركة مع الله، وهذه الشركة هي عربون البركة. فالإيمان يخلصنا لأنه يربطنا بالرب يسوع، وبما أنّ المسيح والله واحد، فإننا نرتبط بالله الآب أيضاً.*
*حينما يثق الإنسان في أعماله، أو صلواته، أو حسناته، فهذه كلها لا تخلصه، لأنّ الرباط الوحيد الذي يربط بين الإنسان وبين الله هو الرب يسوع المسيح. والإيمان، وإن كان يبدو كالحبل الرفيع، إلا أنّ طرفه في يد الله العظيم على شاطئ الأمان، وحينما تشده القوة الإلهية، ينجو الإنسان الذي يتمسّك به من الهلاك.*
*فما أمجد الإيمان لأنه يربطنا بالله بواسطة المخلص الذي عيّنه، الرب يسوع المسيح.*

*أخي الحبيب...*
* ألا تتفق هذه الحقائق مع المنطق؟*
 *فكِّر فيها ملياً، وليتك تتَّحد مع الله عن طريق إيمانك بالرب يسوع*
*ومن يعرف من هو يسوع يعرف من هو الله*
 *يسوع المسيح يحبكم*
*دوماً*​
 
*الكرمه...*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (15 مارس 2013)

*



حين تشب النار 
في المنزل يتعلق الطفل الصغير برجل المطافئ ويتشبث به دون أن يتساءل عن قوة ساعديه 
أو إخلاص قلبه في إنقاذه، لكنه يتمسَّك به بكل قوته. وبينما تشتعل النار، وترتفع 
ألسنتها، ويكاد دخانها يعمي الأبصار، يزداد الطفل الصغير تمسُّكاً برجل المطافئ، 
مطوقاً عنقه بذراعيه الصغيرتين، فيحمله الرجل وينقذه من الموت المحقق.
بهذه 
الطريقة نفسها التصقْ بيسوع، وهو قادر أن يخلصك من نيران الخطية. ينبغي أن تثق في 
قدرة الرب يسوع، فهو إله قادر أن يخلص وإنسان بدون خطية يرثي 
لضعفاتنا.

أنقر للتوسيع...

رااائع الموضوع تسلم يدك اخى-- الرب يبارك خدمتك الرائعه*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (15 مارس 2013)

نعم يسوع هو المخلص وهو الفادى
يسوع هو اكبر حب فى حيلتى
يسوع ضحى بنفسة من اجل خطاينا
يسوع هو نور العالم
موضوع رائع الرب يباركك


----------



## الكرمه الصغيره (19 مارس 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *رااائع الموضوع تسلم يدك اخى-- الرب يبارك خدمتك الرائعه*


 
_*شكراً جزيلاً أخي العزيز لتواجدك الجميل هنا أسعدني... 
تحياتي وأحترامي والرب يباركك ويبارك في أعمالك المثمر 
دائماً وخدمتك المباركة الجميلة أيظنً والرب 
يفرح قلبك على طول والمجد لربنا المسيح 
دائماً وأبداً...آمين *_​


----------



## الكرمه الصغيره (19 مارس 2013)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> نعم يسوع هو المخلص وهو الفادى
> يسوع هو اكبر حب فى حيلتى
> يسوع ضحى بنفسة من اجل خطاينا
> يسوع هو نور العالم
> موضوع رائع الرب يباركك


 
_*نعم يسوع هو حبنا*_
*من لا يعرف حب المسيح  ؟ لايعرف حب الله...*
_*شكراً جزيلاً أخي العزيز لتواجدك الجميل هنا أسعدني... 
تحياتي وأحترامي والرب يباركك ويبارك في أعمالك المثمر 
دائماً وخدمتك المباركة الجميلة أيظنً والرب 
يفرح قلبك على طول والمجد لربنا المسيح 
دائماً وأبداً...آمين *_​


----------



## sherihan81 (24 مارس 2013)

*ماذا ارد للرب من اجل كل حسناته لي. كاس الخلاص اتناول وباسم الرب ادعو..

موضوع رائع جداً جداً...شكراً لك*​


----------



## الكرمه الصغيره (27 مارس 2013)

sherihan81 قال:


> *ماذا ارد للرب من اجل كل حسناته لي. كاس الخلاص اتناول وباسم الرب ادعو..*​
> 
> 
> *موضوع رائع جداً جداً...شكراً لك*​


 
*سيدنا عظيم *
*أينما ننظر هو في كل مكان معنا كريم*
*ماذا نرد له ، وكيف ؟ يسعدني كثيراً أن نفكر كلنا هكذا ولاكن *
* فقط يكفينا بأنه يعرف ما في قلوبنا هو عليم*
*شكراً جزيلاً لمرورك الكريم أسعدني حقاً... 
تحياتي وأحترامي والرب يباركك ويبارك في أعمالك المثمر 
والجميلة دائماً وخدمتك المباركة أيظنً والرب 
يفرح قلبك على طول والمجد لربنا المسيح 
دائماً وأبداً...آمين  
*​


----------

